# Anesth code question? RE: 00865 vs 00840



## pulesbabe (Jun 9, 2010)

There is a new procedure dr's in our groups are doing called Robotic prostatectomys. Right now there is no code for the Robotic prostatectomy since it is such a new procedure. 

We code 00865 for a radical retropubic prostatecomy but this doesn't seem to go along with the robotic prostatectomy. They are literally using small robotic hands and it is not radical. Should we be using 00840 since it is lap? 

Let me know what anyone thinks!
Thanks
Julie


----------

